
The self-doubt and depression hit after completing an MVP development - jovisjoseph
https://200wordsaday.com/words/post-development-depression-24135c2ef326b02d3
======
aregsarkissian
The method I like to use is to intertwine MVP development and customer
feedback together as I incrementally build an MVP. So you should start with
identifying your target customer and get them involved in the building of the
MVP from day one.

